# Ants and seed bed



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

I seeded a little under a week ago, and am starting to see microscopic germination.

However, what I am shocked to be seeing is ants taking my seed and going somewhere with it.

I even saw one tonight that looked loke he had one that had sprouted. Is this cause for serious concern?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No. They can't eat it all.


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

mmicha said:


> I seeded a little under a week ago, and am starting to see microscopic germination.
> 
> However, what I am shocked to be seeing is ants taking my seed and going somewhere with it.
> 
> I even saw one tonight that looked loke he had one that had sprouted. Is this cause for serious concern?


I would put in some of the spike things rather than spray. They can carry away a lot of seed.


----------

